# Can BX/AC be run through EMT?



## Josh@sip (Jan 21, 2020)

Renting a space where there is a drop ceiling that we will be removing  I'd like to organize the bx/ac that will be seen once the ceiling is removed.  The AC has a grounding wire that wraps around the sheath so I'm wondering - to keep things simple and not have to re run wiring - if the ac can be run through EMT at the lengths that it is already at?  Let me know.  Thanks!


----------



## steveray (Jan 22, 2020)

Bundling and derating might be a concern, but I don't not believe it is prohibited by code to "sleeve" a cable....


----------



## JPohling (Jan 22, 2020)

Not sure how your going to get EMT around a refrigeration line set and low voltage control wires without disconnecting the refrigerant lines.  
You want to look for something you can install without having to disconnect everything.


----------



## classicT (Jan 22, 2020)

JPohling said:


> Not sure how your going to get EMT around a refrigeration line set and low voltage control wires without disconnecting the refrigerant lines.
> You want to look for something you can install without having to disconnect everything.


BX/AC is a light weight armored cable.

I don't believe the OP is dealing with a refrigeration line set from an AC unit.


----------



## JPohling (Jan 22, 2020)

that AC abbreviation sent me down a rabbit hole!  haha


----------

